# New Canon USA rebates, Including the EOS 5D Mark IV, EOS 77D EOS M5 and More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 30, 2017)

```
Canon USA has introduced new instant rebates on select DSLRs, mirrorless cameras, PowerShot cameras and added new lenses to the instant rebate program.</p>
<p><strong>Full Frame DSLRs</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2plry5r">Canon EOS 5D Mark IV $3299</a> (Reg $3499)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2o3DN5p">Canon EOS 5D Mark IV w/24-70mm f/4L IS $4049</a> (Reg $4399)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2nQ8mON">Canon EOS 5D Mark IV w/24-105mm f/4L IS II $4199</a> (Reg $4599)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oLW77g">Canon EOS 6D $1399</a> (Reg $1699)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oMoguL">Canon EOS 6D w/24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM $1799</a> (Reg $2099)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oV1yMn">Canon EOS 6D w/24-105mm f/4L IS $1999</a> (Reg $2299)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>APS-C DSLRs</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2q3tPos">Canon EOS 77D $849</a> (Reg $899)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2nWSURb">Canon EOS 77D w/18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM $999</a> (Reg $1049)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oM8yQb">Canon EOS 77D w/18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM $1249</a> (Reg $1499)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oV2a4D">Canon EOS 80D $1099</a> (Reg $1199)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oM2441">Canon EOS 80D w/18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM $1149</a> (Reg $1349)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oM00sM">Canon EOS 80D w/18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM $1399</a> (Reg $1799)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Mirrorless Cameras</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oUWyHi">Canon EOS M5 $929</a> (Reg $979)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oVfdTp">Canon EOS M5 w/15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM $1049</a> (Reg $1099)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2o3yenr">Canon EOS M5 w/18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM $1199</a> (Reg $1479)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oVfwh1">Canon EOS M6 w/18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM $1099</a> (Reg $1279)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>PowerShot Cameras</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oUWU0E">Canon PowerShot G3 X $799</a> (Reg $999)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oMdNzG">Canon PowerShot G5 X $699</a> (Reg $799)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oUZ94d">Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark II $429</a> (Reg $529)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Lenses</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oV4U1U">Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM Pancake $129</a> (Reg $149)</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2oM4tLY">Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM $110</a> (Reg $125)</li>
</ul>
<p>This latest round of instant rebates will expire on June 3, 2017.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## CanoKnight (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow.. rebates already ? I guess with 4k now available on the 5D3 there's even less reason to get the 5D4.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 30, 2017)

CanoKnight said:


> 4k now available on the 5D3



A tiny fraction of people care about this, it's unlikely this has a significant effect on sales. More likely it's just reducing the price from the premium at introduction.


----------



## IglooEater (May 1, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > 4k now available on the 5D3
> ...



Well now, not really. This rebate expires in a month, at which point we'll be back to the premium price.

Maybe they're trying to offload some to folks who's wallets would not normally accommodate one before the 6D Ii release... (fingers crossed)


----------



## rrcphoto (May 1, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > CanoKnight said:
> ...



or it's the normal spring rebate cycle and people should remove the tin foil hats?


----------



## IglooEater (May 1, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



I know, I know. But let us dream will you?


----------



## D.Fordice (May 1, 2017)

In the past, have these instant rebates dropped the prices on the gray market camera bodies on eBay?


----------



## JMZawodny (May 1, 2017)

Well a 19% price reduction was enough to get me to bite on an M5 lens combo.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 1, 2017)

Not a very exciting rebate list if you are in the market for a new lens.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 2, 2017)

...no new Pixma printer rebates? They all expired April 30?

EDIT: https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/canon-mail-in-rebate?cm_sp=Grid-_-RW5_TopBlock-_-_MIR_canon-mail-in-rebate


----------



## JMZawodny (May 3, 2017)

M5 and 18-150 arrived today. The battery charged much more quickly than expected. Squeezed off a few shots to try out the AF speed and EVF - both were responsive. While unpacking I noticed that items were not sealed in the usual Canon fashion. Looking at the paperwork I set aside, I found return authorization paperwork. I bought from Amazon, so I went to the web site, entered chat with a rep and found out it was returned as defective with what sounded like a lens centering issue. I looked at my shots and saw no problems pixel peeping. A new one should be here Thursday. I suspect the buyer found out about the rebates and got a refund. I'm not going to take the chance of it being defective or Canon not honoring the warranty. With the little time I spent with the camera I was very happy with the handling and response to input. The size is just right for lightweight travel. Ergonomics are good. Image quality with the 18-150 is better than expected, but I like primes.


----------



## bvukich (May 3, 2017)

Might finally be time to pull the trigger on an M5. I just need to decide which bundle, if at all.

I was originally planning on M5+15-45, as it would be the smallest combo, then add the 22/2 and the 11-22. That'll be my tiny take anywhere kit. But now the 18-150 kit is only slightly more, and it's tempting me even though I know I'd probably regret it.


----------

